# Selling Projects?



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi everyone

I am still trying to find what selling method is right for me and I was wondering, Are there websites that I can make a deal with to help sell my projects? You know, where they can get orders for my projects and send them to me so that I can make them. (not like etsy or ebay) Is this a good idea? Can I make decent money doing this? What would be some good websites to ask? I don't have the money or the time to create and promote a website because I am going to school and cannot find a job.

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

I posted a question about custommade.com which is that type of site and the comments turned me away from the site i trust lumberjocks more than a site i never used but they are out there just dont get scammed


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I thought about using exoticsavannahwoodworks.com but after closetguys topic, I'm not sure if I want to. At the end of the topic, I was unclear who was at fault for closetguy's projects being featured on the website. Was it the owner or was it one of the owner's clients? If it was one of his clients and was not his fault, I would have no problem using his website to sell some of my projects but, if he did it, I wouldn't want anything to do with his website.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

How about here on LJ?


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

How do you sell wooden furniture and projects to woodworkers?  I have thought about making/restoring hand tools and selling them here.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

What do you build? What is your level of ability to design and/or create
truly fine, one-of-a-kind pieces? Do you have the tools you need?

Are you a specialist (ladder-back chairs, shaker baskets) in an area 
of woodworking that gets respect in the hand crafted marketplace?

Is your work shippable? Is it interesting enough to compete in
galleries?

What kind of wage do you need to earn? If you are willing to do fine
work for a pittance, you'll fine you work long, long hours but you 
won't lack for customers.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I pretty much make stuff on a whim. I make stuff such as small-medium boxes, pens, clocks, scrollsawn portraits, ect. Mostly small stuff that would easily be shipped. I want to get into making furniture like coffee tables and nightstands but haven't had the money for the lumber needed. Design-wise, most of my stuff is pretty simple but I like to add a artistic twist to them (contrasting species of wood, fretwork, ect). I have pretty much all the tools I need (tablesaw, miter saw, belt sander, scrollsaw, mini lathe, drill press, ect). As far as wage goes, I would be happy to make enought to pay for stuff like lumber and the occasional new tool  
but, I would really be happy if I made over min wage doing this. I don't know how fine my work would be concidered. I don't carve stuff by hand and my joints are not always perfect but I always try to do my best.
As for the gallaries, I am not sure if my stuff is interesting enought to complete. I think the only gallary we have around here is just a reg art gallary. I did win 1st, and 3rd place in a small county fair for my pens. I never have enter much else.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I think a good starting point would be either an upscale flea market, (if you have such a thing around your area), or possibly finding out if there are any artisan groups around you that hold shows, etc. Check with your local Woodcraft or some such store to see if they have any outlets. 
The internet can be a very dangerous thing, and with unproven products, you can gather up a lot of negative feedback if you even get one unhappy customer. The other benefit of a live presentation is you get immediate feedback on whether your products are up to par.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't think we have a upscale flea market, just a regular one. I live in a small (pop. less than 26000) college town. We have a Home Depot, A small lumber yard (mostly building supplies), and a few mom and pop hardware stores. I wish we has a woodcraft or a rockler. I would perfer to do most of my business in person but the market is a little small so I probably will have to do some business online. I'll have to check on the artisan groups.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

